# homemade humidity dome?



## iIIusion (Nov 8, 2007)

I just cut the tops of water bottles off and left the cap off and put them on top of my plants... This will raise the humidity correct?


----------



## Tree?? (Nov 8, 2007)

could also stunt the growth i think. cutting off air flow???


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

The plastic tops on store bought cakes are seriously the same thing as the humidity domes. (Cake for the munchies and the dome for the babies- win win. LOL) Some humidity domes have vents for controlling the humidity though.

Here's something that you can buy that looks like what you're doing. Looks like you might be able to do it that way.

Google Image Result for http://www.bugbitingplants.com/images/bulk_venus_flytrap_18.jpg


----------



## Muffy D (Nov 8, 2007)

What works great are those plastic egg crates you find in the back of grocery stores. Just cover it with saran wrap and it works great. I tried bottles before, never had any luck, TREE might be right.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 8, 2007)

You know that nearly any hood type encloser can become vented by introducing some holes? Get whatever is going to fit best for you and melt some holes in it. I used a flame and about a 1/4 in. pipe - heat it up, and use it to pierce the plastic. It stinks, but drills tend to split and splinter plastic. 

I use clear plastic cups that I melted a series of holes into. Take a look at the clone chamber of my grow and you can see what I mean. 

High humidity, with fresh air exchange. 

I keep my clones covered like this for the first week - Don't touch 'em at all.


----------



## cloned (Oct 7, 2009)

Pullin' weeds said:


> You know that nearly any hood type encloser can become vented by introducing some holes? Get whatever is going to fit best for you and melt some holes in it. I used a flame and about a 1/4 in. pipe - heat it up, and use it to pierce the plastic. It stinks, but drills tend to split and splinter plastic.
> 
> I use clear plastic cups that I melted a series of holes into. Take a look at the clone chamber of my grow and you can see what I mean.
> 
> ...


 no water? no misting?


----------



## keepidahoGREEN (Apr 16, 2010)

i use a 5 gallon fish tank, flip it upside down with 4 stand-like objects at the corners to keep it up (air flow), light above it, spray up though the bottom to keep it humid. its inconvenient sometimes but it works good if in dire straits.


----------

